# Envoyer d'un coup un mail à plusieurs destinataires



## safi7 (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Une question de débutant : Comment procéder pour adresser en une seule fois un message à plusieurs destinataires ?

Merci,
A+


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2008)

safi7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question de débutant : Comment procéder pour adresser en une seule fois un message à plusieurs destinataires ?
> 
> ...



une virgule entre chaque destinataire fait l'affaire
soit dans les destinataires principaux (A: ) soit dans les secondaires (CC: ) soit dans les destinataires cachés (CCI: )

Ta question étant un peu floue, regarde Mailbulk des fois que cela corresponde à ce que tu cherches


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

pour envois répetés
créer un groupe dans le carnet d'adresses
soit directement dedans 
soit via Mail menu contextuel pour créer un groupe dans le carnet avec les adresses saisies dans le champ

bien entendu on peut ensuite dans le champ enlever- rajouter des adresses du groupe( ou autres)  ou d'autres groupes existants


----------



## safi7 (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos conseils.

C'est très simple et çà marche !!!

A+


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

et c'est dans l'aide mail ou carnet d'adresse

faut lire les manuels

Note du modo (à safi7) : Les logiciels "internet", on en parle dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------

